# What are some uncommon and unique web-servers such as Cherokee and Hiawatha?



## MannDude (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm wanting to do a bit of tinkering around with some not-so-common webservers (So no Apache, Nginx, Lighttpd) and see about getting some guides published in The Library. Anyone care to make some suggestions? I've used Cherokee in the past, and actually found it pretty neat. Didn't really do anything other than install it on a VM alongside Wordpress. Hiawatha is sending vpsBoard love in the form of traffic as they've linked to us from their site so I'd like to give them some love back by writing a tutorial or guide of some sort (Similar to ).

So: Whats out there?


----------



## rds100 (Mar 11, 2015)

Some long time ago there was a Linux web server that was running in kernel space. It was for serving static content at maximum speed. I don't know if the project is still alive.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TUX_web_server


----------



## rds100 (Mar 11, 2015)

Just spotted this link in Wikipedia - Comparison of web server software - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_web_server_software

Interesting that IIS seems to be the only one known to support HTTP/2


----------



## bigcat (Mar 11, 2015)

Try

http://gwan.com

http://monkey-project.com

9/10 you wouldn't be disappointed


----------



## zomgmike (Mar 11, 2015)

rds100 said:


> Just spotted this link in Wikipedia - Comparison of web server software - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_web_server_software
> 
> Interesting that IIS seems to be the only one known to support HTTP/2


Working my way down that list, the ones I can remember being specfically mentioned during the sales process are:

Apache HTTP Server


Apache Tomcat


Internet Information Services


Jetty


lighttpd


LiteSpeed Web Server


Mongoose


Nginx

One man's rare is another man's common, so I listed them all.


----------



## k0nsl (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm a big fan of the monkey web server but have only used it for a small project so far. Another "rare" web server is Pancake.


----------



## AMDbuilder (Mar 11, 2015)

You could try the new kid on the block that's giving nginx a run for the money - h2o (https://github.com/h2o/h2o)


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 11, 2015)

Three that I use for various things...

1. PyGopherd, primarily a gopher server but it can also serve static http requests

gopher://gopher.quux.org:70/0/devel/gopher/pygopherd/About Pygopherd.txt

2. Tengine -Taobao's enhanced version of Nginx

http://tengine.taobao.org/

3. Gunicorn -python http server...the ERP/CRM software Odoo among others uses it

http://gunicorn.org/


----------



## MannDude (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice! Thanks everyone, some of those I had forgotten about (Gwan and h2o) and the others I had not heard about (With the exception of Litespeed, meant to include that in my list of 'common' webservers).

I'd like to get a guide created on each one eventually, something that serves more or less as a basic introduction that noobs and those with moderate skillsets (like myself, I'm not a sysadmin by trade) can follow. Anyone want to help me? @DomainBop,  @AMDbuilder, @k0nsl, @zomgmike, @bigcat and @rds100 

Can put a bounty out if needed. I'm always happy to see alternative solutions to common software and setups. May need to find one of (or some of) these webservers to put into production somewhere for my own use, as of right now everything I run uses Nginx.


----------



## splitice (Mar 11, 2015)

OpenResty is Agentzh's fork of nginx. With all his many modules included, quite a good API server as nginx + lua is amazing for tasks like that.


----------



## zomgmike (Mar 12, 2015)

The bounty would have to be "more hours in a day"


----------



## eva2000 (Mar 15, 2015)

MannDude said:


> I'm wanting to do a bit of tinkering around with some not-so-common webservers (So no Apache, Nginx, Lighttpd) and see about getting some guides published in The Library. Anyone care to make some suggestions? I've used Cherokee in the past, and actually found it pretty neat. Didn't really do anything other than install it on a VM alongside Wordpress. Hiawatha is sending vpsBoard love in the form of traffic as they've linked to us from their site so I'd like to give them some love back by writing a tutorial or guide of some sort (Similar to ).
> 
> So: Whats out there?


what you still haven't gotten around to playing with Centmin Mod LEMP stack for Nginx + PHP-FPM MariaDB + CSF Firewall on CentOS ? 

Some youtube guides https://community.centminmod.com/resources/categories/centmin-mod-youtube.12/

http://centminmod.com/youtube

got 5 minutes to view ?  






As to H2O it is interesting.. working on a H2O installer for integrating into Centmin Mod LEMP stack. I plan to add Apache 2.4 + PHP-FPM and OpenLiteSpeed + LSAPI PHP integration too eventually with a Vhost generator which will be compatible with Nginx, Apache, OpenLitespeed and H2O so you can run sites on different web servers all from same server


----------



## mprice (Mar 20, 2015)

OpenBSD has its own web server:  http://protoc.org/blog/2014/11/23/first-thoughts-on-the-new-openbsd-httpd-server/

There's also OmniHTTPD, it was the best free web server I found for running websites from the house back in the 1990s


----------



## gxbfxvar (Mar 20, 2015)

Ada Web Server ( AWS - http://libre.adacore.com/tools/aws/ ) is a web server written in Ada programming language. Debian has it packaged, you can install libaws* packages via apt-get.

Sometimes, I also use the http server bundled in libevent (http://www.wangafu.net/~nickm/libevent-2.0/doxygen/html/http_8h.html) for simple apps.


----------



## eva2000 (Mar 22, 2015)

@MannDude definitely give h2o HTTP/2 server a whirl. My first h2o HTTP/2 public site is up https://h2ohttp2.centminmod.com:8081/flags.html


----------



## MannDude (Mar 22, 2015)

eva2000 said:


> @MannDude definitely give h2o HTTP/2 server a whirl. My first h2o HTTP/2 public site is up https://h2ohttp2.centminmod.com:8081/flags.html


May toss it in a dev VPS and have some fun with it. Are you seeing any noticeable differences out of the box vs just plain Nginx? What are you doing for PHP handling?


----------



## eva2000 (Mar 22, 2015)

h2o HTTP/2 server is static file server/proxy only not sure it handles PHP yet. If you want HTTP/2 + PHP check out OpenLiteSpeed web server 

h2o HTTP/2 vs Nginx SPDY/3.1 vs non-https Nginx & h2o comparison benchmarks https://community.centminmod.com/threads/nginx-spdy-3-1-vs-h2o-http-2-vs-non-https-benchmarks-tests.2543/


----------



## AlphaNine_Vini (Mar 24, 2015)

Nikto , CLiki . Those are few of free uncommon webservers


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Mar 24, 2015)

I toy with nginx, for a project I rebuilt some of nginx and got rid of information leaks, and added default referal spam removal, got rid of a few floods like rudy, rudy was relatively simple, all the attacks had a referral url, so I just inforced a valid_refers tag in the configuration.

nginx is fun, not rare, but fun to toy around with in your spare time.


----------



## splitice (Mar 24, 2015)

KwiceroLTD said:


> I toy with nginx, for a project I rebuilt some of nginx and got rid of information leaks, and added default referal spam removal, got rid of a few floods like rudy, rudy was relatively simple, all the attacks had a referral url, so I just inforced a valid_refers tag in the configuration.
> 
> nginx is fun, not rare, but fun to toy around with in your spare time.


Nginx is a great platform for writing a Mitigation system - Ill attest to that.


----------

